# King Cab Sub Box



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

installed my box, got it from http://www.pickupspecialties.com/index.htm


this is a downfire style box FYI


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice! Hard to tell from the pic but how's the color match? Looks like you have the same color seats I do. How much did it cost?


----------



## Toomnymods (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice box.. I'm still trying to decide whether i should cut a 10" hole in my bed and port mysub box thru the hole or just take out the whole backseat and do a nice sized box in there for 4 JL audio 12 W7's Already have 2 12w7's and they pounded in my frontier, would really love to see if 4 would make my eyes pop out of thier sockets, hehe


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

mine was 150 bucks ( box only) the color is actually very close,. only a shade or two off, got it from www.pickupspecialties.com


----------



## txhardhittaz (Jan 21, 2006)

I think JL Audio makes stealth boxes for the titan


----------



## txhardhittaz (Jan 21, 2006)

http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_stealthbox_detail.php?fit_id=1517


----------

